

Apple Wins Patents for Inductive Charging, Scrolling, Rotating, Resizing - rmah
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2012/06/apple-wins-patents-for-inductive-charging-ios-scrolling-rotating-resizing-on-displays.html

======
veb
Inductive charging sounds cool. I'm kind of over my stupid connectors
breaking, or my kittens chewing them to smithereens.

